# Quick! Bike trip coming up in one week and I'm out of shape. Anything I can do to train?



## miles of pain (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm leaving on a 4 day bike trip in 9 days. 
I've been working out a fair bit this winter during the snow, but I just did my first mtb ride in two months and surprise, my cardio has taken a big hit.

I know that's not much time to train at all, but any tips on what I can do in about a week to get ready for this? 
No crazy marathons planned on the trip or anything, probably 12-25 miles of technical riding a day at an easy up, fast down pace. I just don't want to have to miss any days on a short trip.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Buy some chamois cream, you will almost certainly experience some chafing. Also something for blisters on your hands and/or feet? I'd try to ride 40-60 minutes today, and a little bit every other day until you leave.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Try and fit in some 1-2hr road rides in this week. Some easy pedalling on the road has surprising benifits when you are out of shape.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds like your in for miles of pain.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Run down to your LBS and have them install a 22T chainring.

-F


----------



## drdre (Dec 15, 2005)

only an ebike will save your trip!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Go have fun, hydrate, and don't worry about it.


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

In addition to the suggestions already listed here, I would use caffeine and ibuprofen regularly during the trip. It's a bit late for major fitness increases, but the caffeine and ibuprofen can artificially improve your energy and recovery so you can enjoy your trip more. Of course if you have a heart condition or anything like that maybe avoid caffeine...


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Get your ass toughened up ahead of time with 1 hour rides every day. Otherwise, you may be blistering after a day or two. Complex carbs before the long rides like beans, peas, rice.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The trip is 9 days away. It would be a shame if you got all blistered up and sore 8 days from now.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

MSU Alum said:


> Go have fun, hydrate, and don't worry about it.


Best advise in this thread !!!


----------



## DachshundBiker (Aug 30, 2021)

Eat carbohydrates and sugar for wnergy


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Loads of test and HGH.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> Go have fun, hydrate, and don't worry about it.


More or less this. I'd try at least two rides where I push myself so the shock of effort isn't so unfamiliar. But I wouldn't over think it.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Build a time machine? 

But really, as everyone has said, get your taint a bit tougher, use chammy cream and build up some base miles to wake the legs back up. Nothing extreme, but getting your body used to pedaling again is nothing but a bonus. 

Do you have a trainer? 

If I need to train for climbing, I find it a lot easier to do on a trainer as I don't have easy access to sustained climbs in my area. In the winter, zero access. Get the climbing going early and recover before the trip.


----------



## miles of pain (Sep 11, 2009)

evdog said:


> Sounds like your in for miles of pain.


Get it? I see a username "smiles for miles" liked a post in here too, we should fight it out.

Luckily my ass will be just fine, I commute plenty year around so the butt stays tuff. 

Yeah I'm probably overthinking this. No trainer, so I'll probably try to do an hour or two fast paced around town today, a short mtb ride friday (pause for snow this weekend, probably lift weights) and then do a couple rides early next week. Then leave two days recovery before leaving.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like a horrible plan. Cancel the trip, and go do something that is fun for 4 days. Shuttle friendly destination, or e-bike rental. Nice restaurants each evening. You have nothing to prove. Just go win at something easier.


----------



## DachshundBiker (Aug 30, 2021)

hoolie said:


> Sounds like a horrible plan. Cancel the trip, and go do something that is fun for 4 days. Shuttle friendly destination, or e-bike rental. Nice restaurants each evening. You have nothing to prove. Just go win at something easier.


Quit the sas sally


----------



## streem26 (Apr 14, 2016)

Do day loops. Find a route that will take you out around 30-40 miles and back to your starting point. If you can, do two of these back to back to identify any problems that don't show up until day two. Other than that, the more time you spend on the bike, the stronger your legs will be, the more endurance you'll have, and the fitter you'll be to do distance.

There's also a big difference between riding your bike unloaded and riding it with all your packs and gear on it. In addition to the "ride more" advice, I'd suggest taking all your gear with your on a few rides just to get used to how it handles and to be better able to estimate your comfortable mileage with a loaded bike

*___*








Download Digital Fitness Planners


If your goal is to achieve results in training, lose weight and make your body strong and healthy, use a professional system for planning your fitness exercise.




digital-planner.com


----------



## A_street (Apr 16, 2013)

I would do some easy pedaling rides this week just to get the legs spinning, heart rate slightly elevated, and the lungs expanding. At a pace you could hold for several hours. 

On your trip, don’t try to keep up with your buddies on climbs. Go at your own pace that is sustainable so you don’t blow up and start having to take extended rests or a day off during the trip.

you are going to have fun with friends who will wait for you or climb at your pace. Just remember it’s about fun and time on the bike. Not a fitness competition.


----------

